# What comes around goes around



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I will be the first to admit, in my younger years I cheated people by selling cars with hidden problems. So now I am paying back some of the karma. I just bought a nice astrovan to haul the family to church on Sunday. 


Checked it up and down, tranny fluid was a little dark but not burn't. Nice interior, tires, body was not bad. I test drove it on the highway. Smooth, shifted perfectly. So I find out the type of problem the tranny has, it takes two cycles of the computer to trip a code. You have to take it over 50 then shut it down and go over 50 again, then all hell breaks loose.



What sort of guy basically steals money from someone like that. I am lucky that I could afford it, but what about the guy that puts everything into a vehicle and gets screwed. I am glad it happened to me instead of some guy in a desperate situation. 

So now I have to dish out 2300 bucks to have the tranny rebuilt. Not sure if I should have just junked it or sink more money into it. It certainly will not be worth what I have into it. On top of that I have to worry about the tranny shop screwing me. For the life of me I can not understand how a normal guy could out right screw someone over like that.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You asked:" how a normal guy could out right screw someone over like that. "


There in lies your answer, they ain't normal. Nor are they decent. 

And someday it will bite them right where they sit. 

And I hope that you are able to witness that, it will give you satisfaction.


ED


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I go deep into inner city Detroit and so many people are completely respectful and honest with me. Here I go into the wealthiest zip code in Michigan and the guy screws me. This is the second time something like this has happened in that area.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

mj12 said:


> *I will be the first to admit, in my younger years I cheated people by selling cars with hidden problems.* So now I am paying back some of the karma. I just bought a nice astrovan to haul the family to church on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Checked it up and down, tranny fluid was a little dark but not burn't. Nice interior, tires, body was not bad. I test drove it on the highway. Smooth, shifted perfectly. So I find out the type of problem the tranny has, it takes two cycles of the computer to trip a code. You have to take it over 50 then shut it down and go over 50 again, then all hell breaks loose.
> ...


Ayuh,..... I donno,.... How Did You do it,..??

I once worked for a used car dealer,....
The Worst 8 months of my life,....

Just like a Politician, Dishonesty is the way it's done,.....


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

mj12 said:


> I go deep into inner city Detroit and so many people are completely respectful and honest with me. Here I go into the wealthiest zip code in Michigan and the guy screws me. This is the second time something like this has happened in that area.


You are confusing wealth with integrity and decency. 

Not the same thing, it don't take either one to have the other. 


ED


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

same guy:

*What comes around goes around*

_*I *will be the first to admit, in my younger years *I cheated people by selling cars with hidden problems.*_

Like Lord Jesus said - he who is without sin himself, let him cast the first stone. And not a single hand raised.


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

In all my years in the car business,it seemed it was always the wealthier ones that tried to pull the worst scams.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Get a junkyard transmission. Swap it yourself and sell it for what you paid + the cost of the tranny. It's the easiest way out.


----------



## bcgfdc3 (Jan 28, 2012)

How many miles? Is there no power train warranty?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

mj12 said:


> Smooth, shifted perfectly. So I find out the type of problem the tranny has, it takes two cycles of the computer to trip a code. You have to take it over 50 then shut it down and go over 50 again, then all hell breaks loose.


Re-reading this, I am curious to know what kind of hell is broken loose? *What is the code that is displayed?* If it shifts perfectly up until the code is displayed, then I question whether this is actually a mechanical problem inside the transmission, some sensor acting up, or most likely the valve body issue they're known for having.

Before you dump it off at a tranny shop, lets see if we can pinpoint the exact problem. Maybe you can save some money knowing what you're putting it in the tranny shop for, rather than a full rebuild.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Maybe I got luck, 400 bucks later and the tranny seems okay for now. Trans guy said it was in the wiring harness or shift solenoids. It wasdisplaying the 1870 code. it still displays the code but seems to be fine now. I will just drive it until it dies. I hate buying anything too nice because it just gets torn up by my life style


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Code 1870 is the valve body. 

http://www.astrosafari.com/search.php?keywords=p1870




mj12 said:


> I hate buying anything too nice because it just gets torn up by my life style


Same here. I always buy used vehicles. That's how I learned to work on them. When I do get something nice, I don't want to drive it so that I can preserve how nice it is.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Bought a used minivan in late September from a dealer. As is. Only way you get a used car here. Test drove nice, looked nice. Have spent more time working on it than driving it. It's sitting right now until the weather warms up enough for me to fix it again. Dealer had been in business for at least 5 years. Closed and left town the weekend after I bought the car. Apparently cheated a lot of people just before he left. I really need it tomorrow, but it's 6 degrees outside. Won't be working on it today.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Dead. She is dead. Only has reverse. Just money I guess.


----------



## Auggie56 (Dec 7, 2012)

paintdrying said:


> I go deep into inner city Detroit and so many people are completely respectful and honest with me. Here I go into the wealthiest zip code in Michigan and the guy screws me. This is the second time something like this has happened in that area.


I worked all around SE Michigan got sent near Warren Mi, as I turned off the highway I was greeted with a hand-painted sign at the side of the road "Watch for flying bullets." That was a sobering experience. As far as the people up there not a problem it was a couple of those young ones with a ballcap on backward that gave me trouble a couple of times.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

_I will be the first to admit, in my younger years I cheated people by selling cars with hidden problems. So now I am paying back some of the karma. _

Why are you ranting then? As your post says, what goes around, comes around.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Just curious......So what did your seller do that made/let the car drive fine for your test drive....if so, why can't you do that? Somehow he was able to make it run ok for your test drive....No ???

I sold my daughters car one time, and the drivers power window failed almost immediately....but I had no idea of it.


----------

